# Bubbles vibrating her wings



## sheeta (Mar 26, 2018)

Since yesterday, bubbles has been vibrating her wings and carrying one foot at the same time. Usually we keep them near a window in the mornings where there's sunlight. She vibrates her wings a lot when she's kept here. When I move her back to the place where we usually keep her, she doesn't do it as often. She's eating, drinking, chirping and playing as much as she always does. Will it help if I post a video of her? 


Sent from my vivo 1716 using Tapatalk


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Budgies sometimes do that to fluff up so they can stay warm. It may be too cold near the window, or there could be a draft there.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Do you mean that she holds them slightly away from her body and then vibrates? In my experience they do that sometimes when they are excited or nervous. Some birds love being in front of a window but others find it terrifying because things on the other side of the window are always changing, the light, traffic, people other birds or animals etc.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Is she fluffy with a slight vibration, or is it only the wings that are moving? Are they away from her body? Without seeing the position, it can be anything from cold, to excited, to neurological. Is everything else with Bubbles okay?


----------



## sheeta (Mar 26, 2018)

Thank you all for your replies!

She's not puffed up at all and only her wings vibrate away from her body. Besides that... She hasn't lost any weight, her droppings are normal and she still eats and does everything else like she usually does. She only started doing this yesterday and I think maybe it could be a neurological problem? I've noticed that my other budgie bullies her and because she's terrified, she falls onto the cage floor but quickly climbs back up. Could something have happened because of that?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I thought your two girls were getting along well? If Bubbles is getting bullied that badly, then the only solution would be to separate them. 

I doubt that it is neurological, unless other signs of illness have presented as well. Sounds behavioral.


----------



## sheeta (Mar 26, 2018)

RavensGryf said:


> I thought your two girls were getting along well? If Bubbles is getting bullied that badly, then the only solution would be to separate them.
> 
> I doubt that it is neurological, unless other signs of illness have presented as well. Sounds behavioral.


I think if it continues I will separate them for sometime.. Will they miss being together?

Also, I had no idea it could be behavioral! What exactly does this behaviour mean? I've never seen it before so I got really worried 

Sent from my vivo 1716 using Tapatalk


----------

